# freebox et ouverture de port ???



## air (21 Janvier 2005)

bonjour a tous, j'ai une freebox et la carte wifi tous marche nickel en interne ...par contre j'n'arrive plus a me connecter de l'exterieurcomme je faisais avant ??? je me doute bien qu'il faille ouvrir les port de la freebox mais la ??? je sais pas comment faire ??? doit t on passer par la configuration online (sur le site free) ??? et qu'elle renseignement dois je rentré ???

Merci d'avance


----------



## DKO (21 Janvier 2005)

air a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous, j'ai une freebox et la carte wifi tous marche nickel en interne ...par contre j'n'arrive plus a me connecter de l'exterieurcomme je faisais avant ??? je me doute bien qu'il faille ouvrir les port de la freebox mais la ??? je sais pas comment faire ??? doit t on passer par la configuration online (sur le site free) ??? et qu'elle renseignement dois je rentré ???
> 
> Merci d'avance


 
Oui il faut activer la fonction routeur de la Freebox via le site de Free, tu y entres l'adresse locale de ton ordi et le port que tu veux rediriger. C'est très simple.


----------



## air (22 Janvier 2005)

merci d'avoir repondu mais c'est pas tout a fait ca qu'j'attendais comme réponse.
Bon j'sui déja par la page d'activation du mode routeur et j'ai bien coché le bouton activé...

mon probleme se situe d'ailleurs sur cette meme page, mais ce qui m'interesse c'est la configuration des ports... pour que quand j'ne suis pas a coté de mon mac, mais par exmple dans une societé, et que j'ai besoin de recuperer qqlq chose sur mon poste.

Avant j'n'avais qu'a saisir mon adresse ip, mon login et mot de passe de mon mac et j'avais acces a tous ce qui est dedans...le probleme est que maintenant que le mode routeur de la freebox est activé, l'adresse ip est celle de la freebox (routeur) et que les ports sont fermés... donc comment fais je pour les ouvrir ??

merci


----------



## SeraphinLampion (22 Janvier 2005)

Je ne connais pas la freebox mais l'idée générale est que si ton ordinateur est connecté directement sur internet, l'adresse IP de ton ordi est celle que tu as sur l'internet. Si tu passes par un routeur (comme une borne airport) le routeur fait une "mascarade" il distribue dans le reseau interne (ton mac) des adresses IP internes, et à chaque fois que ton ordinateur fait une requete vers l'xtérieur, il attrape les paquets et remplace ton adresse interne par ton adresse internet. Dans l'autre sens, il faut dire à ton routeur: "si tu reçois de l'exterieur une demande sur leport n° tant, redirige la vers l'adresse IP interne n°tant." Par exemple, si ton serveur Web est sur l'ordinateur du réseau qui a l'adresse interne 192.168.0.10, il faut dire à ton routeur "si tu reçois des demandes sur le port 80, fait les suivre vers 192.168.0.10). Le parametrage de ton routeur doit le permettre quelque part. Un dernier point, parfois le routeur de change ton adresse IP interne à la suite d'un redémarrage par exemple, tu as plusiseurs moyens pour la verrouliller, ça dépend du routeur.


----------



## air (22 Janvier 2005)

merci c'est tout a fait ca, maintenant j'ai essayé de le faire comme tu l'dis mais sur l'interface web de la free box (en fait la meme page que pour activer la fonction routeur), mais sans succes, alors si qqlqu'un a une freebox et a reussi a le faire j'sui preneur car c'est relativement important pour mon boulot

encore merci


----------



## FdeB (22 Janvier 2005)

pour pouvoir monter ton mac à distance comme une machine en local tu dois ouvrir les ports 427 et 548. Par contre je ne savais même pas que la freeBox pouvais router. Moi j'ai une V2 je pense que c possible avec une V4 uniquement. Donc je ne sais pas comme tu accèdes à tes réglages.


----------



## air (22 Janvier 2005)

effectivement ce n'est qu'avec les freebox 3 et 4, du moins j'crois.

Bon j'ai resolue mon probleme...en fait il faut indiquer dans l'interface de free l'ip de la machine (donc 1 ou 2 ... a verifier soi meme) pour chaque port, ensuite dans les case ports, il faut mettre le meme nombre... par exemple 21.

Ce qui coincait c'etait le protocole...elle est reglé automatiquement sur UDP, et en fait sur mac c'est TCP (et ca sur chaque port que l'on veut ouvrir !!!

voila et encore merci a ceux qui on repondu


----------

